# Stingray prices



## vince72 (Nov 18, 2021)

I’ve been wanting to add a stingray to my bike list and wow are they expensive here is socal even for project bikes. Seems like ones that ride or need very minor things start at $300 
That’s what I get for starting this hobby this late I guess haha. Il have to keep an eye on CL, EBay, this site and yard sales


----------



## nick tures (Nov 19, 2021)

i have one pm me if interested


----------



## nick tures (Nov 19, 2021)

vince72 said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a stingray to my bike list and wow are they expensive here is socal even for project bikes. Seems like ones that ride or need very minor things start at $300
> That’s what I get for starting this hobby this late I guess haha. Il have to keep an eye on CL, EBay, this site and yard sales



i have one pm me if interested


----------



## Sambikeman (Nov 21, 2021)

vince72 said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a stingray to my bike list and wow are they expensive here is socal even for project bikes. Seems like ones that ride or need very minor things start at $300
> That’s what I get for starting this hobby this late I guess haha. Il have to keep an eye on CL, EBay, this site and yard sales



Be careful I never ends


----------



## nick tures (Nov 21, 2021)

Sambikeman said:


> Be careful I never ends



thats the truth !!


----------



## vince72 (Nov 21, 2021)

Very very nice bikes sir!


----------



## ODDER (Nov 21, 2021)

Careful, they multiply.


----------

